# The latest Craze: Online Golf Auction Sites



## PGAPICK1 (Sep 14, 2007)

The latest craze for purchasing golf clubs in online auction sites. The reason for people to be going away from conventional sites is that you can:

Purchase Items at a better price
Can name the highest price you are willing to pay
Find great steals on used golf clubs from other people without the store mark-up
The sites are loaded with used clubs that you might like, but not be able to find in the store anymore
It's the great prices that usually drive people toward these auctions, but I also like the selection and the opportunity of winning an auction. 

I found various different sites that are available out on the web they are: 


Golfauction.com - The Best golfauction Resources and Information.

Rosey's Golf Auction

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Used Golf Clubs - Buy, Sell, Auction: Golf Equipment, Golf Training Aids, Used Golf Clubs

These are the best ones that I found on the web... Anyway I recently bought my last set of clubs and sold my previous clubs all at one stop on the web and nearly paid for the whole new set. They are the latest craze in the golf business...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hope this isn't going to turn into an ad or we would have to delete it. Both of your posts have been basically about the exact same thing.

None the less, you're right. I tend to see something in a magazine or on the course, then see what it might cost by looking on the internet, usually at an auction site. 

Welcome to the forum. I hope you'll enjoy the fellowship here.


----------

